# Java-Script mit HTML ändern



## Amadeus_ (21. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Ich versuche gerade bei einem Drop Down Menü einen menü Punkt hinzu zufügen siehe Beispiel:

*<applet code="DropDownMenu.class" width="117" height="393" align="center">
      <param name="ROOT" value="Sports Illustrated Map;STATE=EXPANDED;TARGET=" mainFrame">
      <param name="SITEMAP" value="
    Aktuelles{
News;URL=aktuelles/aktuelles.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		Ort-PC;URL=aktuelles/n21/n21.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		Dienstplan;URL=aktuelles/dienstplan.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		Termine;URL=aktuelles/termine.htm;TARGET=mainFrame*
->wenn ich jetzt die Zeile mit Termine lösche, geht das ganze menü nicht mehr. Füge ich allerdings eine hinzu, geht das menü.

Wo mache ich den fehler? Muss ich auch die Class Datei ändern? Ich habe das ganze nur im Editor bearbeitet, weil ich mit Java sonst noch nie gearbeitet habe.


----------



## DesertFox (21. Jan 2005)

Java != JavaScript!!!! Ausser dem Namen hat Java nix mit JavaScript zu tun!!!


----------



## Spacerat (21. Jan 2005)

Was ist mit den beiden [/color] tags? gehören die zu deiner HTML-Seite oder ist das fehlerhaftiges Easy-HTML dieses Boards?


----------



## Amadeus (22. Jan 2005)

Die Color Tag kommen von diesem Forum!


----------



## Spacerat (22. Jan 2005)

Dann hätt' ich gerne mal den Code von 
	
	
	
	





```
<applet> bis </applet>
```

Danke


----------



## Amadeus (23. Jan 2005)

<applet code="DropDownMenu.class" width="117" height="393" align="center">
      <param name="ROOT" value="Sports Illustrated Map;STATE=EXPANDED;TARGET=" mainFrame">
      <param name="SITEMAP" value="
    Aktuelles{
News;URL=aktuelles/aktuelles.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		Feuerwehr-PC;URL=aktuelles/n21/n21.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		Dienstplan;URL=aktuelles/dienstplan.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		Termine;URL=aktuelles/termine.htm;TARGET=mainFrame
	}
	Wir über uns{
		Mitglieder;URL=wir_ueber_uns/mitglieder.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		Ausbilder;URL=wir_ueber_uns/ausbilder.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		Historie;URL=wir_ueber_uns/historie.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		Aufgaben;URL=wir_ueber_uns/aufgaben.htm;TARGET=mainFrame
	}
	Fotos{
		Pfingsten 2000;URL=fotos/2000.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		Pfingsten 2002;URL=fotos/2002.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		Autostadt;URL=fotos/autostadt.htm;TARGET=mainFrame
	}
	Kontakt{
		JF Vechta;URL=kontakt/jf_vechta.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		@-Formular;URL=kontakt/formular.htm;TARGET=mainFrame
	}
	Sonstiges{
		Links;URL=sonstiges/links.htm;TARGET=mainFrame|
		Komisches;URL=sonstiges/komisches.htm;TARGET=mainFrame
	}
">
      <param name="STYLE" value="3D">
      <param name="FONTFACE" value="Verdana">
      <param name="FONTSIZE" value="12">
      <param name="FONTSTYLE" value="plain">
      <param name="BACKGROUND_IMAGE" value="cover.jpg">
      <param name="BACKGROUND_COLOR" value="000000">
      <param name="FONT_COLOR" value="FFFFFF">
      <param name="HIGHLIGHT_COLOR" value="FF0000">
      <param name="TRIANGLE_UP_COLOR" value="0000ff">
      <param name="TRIANGLE_DOWN_COLOR" value="FF0000">
      <param name="TRIANGLE_OFFSET" value="5">
      <param name="TRIANGLE_WIDTH" value="10">
      <param name="BGIMAGE_ALIGN" value="center">
      <param name="BGIMAGE_VALIGN" value="center">
      Aktuelle Einsatzmeldung!!! Die Javaunterstützung ihres Browsers ist deaktiviert.
    </applet></p>


----------



## Spacerat (31. Jan 2005)

Sieht so aus, als wenn die Senkrechtstriche jeweils hinter mainFrame dafür verantwortlich sind. Löscht du z.B. die Zeile Termine, müsstest du in der Zeile davor den letzten Senkrechtstrich auch entfernen.


----------

